# Middle name for Kayden?



## MommyMika

Hello!!!

I love the boys name Kayden, but I can't think of any middle names to go with it!

Any suggestions?

Also, we don't like traditional names... we like more original names!

Thanks :baby:


----------



## dottiemad79

hi we had the same problem when we had our sone 4yrs ago hes also called kaiden in the end we went with his grandfathers names trevor john


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
Kayden (Caiden) is nice but pretty popular now. so if you were going for more unique/original....:shrug:

To go with Kayden:
Blake
Hunter
Archer
:flower:


----------



## MommyMika

CedarWood said:


> Hi,
> Kayden (Caiden) is nice but pretty popular now. so if you were going for more unique/original....:shrug:

Everyone on BnB says it is... but that must be in different countries, because it's definitely not a common name here... everyone I tell it to has never heard it before :shrug:

Thanks for the suggestions! Any more??


----------



## LunaRose

Kayden Blake is lovely!

Other names that go with Kayden ....

Kayden Lucas
Kayden Alexander
Kayden Leo
Kayden Malachi
Kayden Elijah
Kayden Riley
Kayden Finn
Kayden Elliott
Kayden Marley

xx


----------



## Jomum2b-again

My friend's just found out shes pregnant and her boy's name is Kayden Scott Thomas xx LOVE Kayden Blake though :thumbup: xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I see you are on team yellow... are you planning to use Kayden for a boy & a girl? Or do you have a diff name planned for a girl? Since this is a unisex name... Kayden looks like the girly version to me...

I think of Kayden/Kaiden/Kaedyn for a girl

and

Cayden/Caiden/Kaden/Caden for a boy

We had the name Caiden Anthony on our baby name list last time -- i think this sounds great together!

Additional suggestions:

Caiden Riley
Caiden Michael
Caiden Oliver
Caiden Alexander
Caiden James (love the initials CJ)
Caiden Joseph


----------



## MommyMika

Awesome suggestions!!! Keep them coming :)

I like Kayden Elliott (my husband doesn't like Elliott though :( ) and Kayden Malachai... how about the spelling

Kayden Malakai

I like that :) What do you guys think?



RubyRainbows said:


> I see you are on team yellow... are you planning to use Kayden for a boy & a girl? Or do you have a diff name planned for a girl? Since this is a unisex name... Kayden looks like the girly version to me...
> 
> I think of Kayden/Kaiden/Kaedyn for a girl
> 
> and
> 
> Cayden/Caiden/Kaden/Caden for a boy
> 
> We had the name Caiden Anthony on our baby name list last time -- i think this sounds great together!
> 
> Additional suggestions:
> 
> Caiden Riley
> Caiden Michael
> Caiden Oliver
> Caiden Alexander
> Caiden James (love the initials CJ)
> Caiden Joseph

We're just using Kayden for a boy, and we have another girls name picked out :) I like Kayden spelt with a K and a y :)

I LOVE Kayden James, but James is my husbands name and he doesn't want to use it in our babies name... I tried lol.


----------



## erin7707

i love KaYden, love that spelling.
and Kayden James is beautiful! i love that, too bad DH won't go for it! I also liked the Kayden Scott one! I like Malakai rather than the ch too! and I also like Kayden Blake


----------



## MommyMika

erin7707 said:


> i love KaYden, love that spelling.
> and Kayden James is beautiful! i love that, too bad DH won't go for it! I also liked the Kayden Scott one! I like Malakai rather than the ch too! and I also like Kayden Blake

Thank you! :) 

Kayden James is my favorite, too bad he won't go for it! Can't say I blaime him though, I don't want my name used as a middle name for a girl hehe. 

Kayden Scott is cute, but one of my best friends dad passed away and his name is Scott, and now she's pregnant with a boy... so I'm going to leave that name alone in case she wants to use it...

Blake is cute, but I'm not too sure... hmm


----------



## buggy

Kaden Jay is nice xx


----------



## hina

my nefues name is caden. never seen it spelt like this any other time. when he was born it was the first time i heard the name but now i hear and see it everywhere.


----------



## Gemz01

Really surprised Caiden is popular now.. there was me thinking I was original again (thought Ava was original until I got pregnant!) ... defo the name I would call my first son. 

_Caiden Cole_ (my suggestion for you)


----------



## lilcountrydiv

Kayden is my husband's great grandmother's maiden name. I think it's really pretty for a boy or a girl, but I also love the name Cadence for a girl. I love the name Kayden Michael (Michael was my grandfather's middle name who passed away last year.)


----------



## MiissDior

Good name choice:thumbup:

My son is called CAYDEN

and his middle name is Gerard after his daddy
so Cayden-Gerard

cayden is not a common name here in ireland​


----------



## iCathy

I have a Kaden Michael! :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I think Kayden Miles has a nice ring to it :thumbup:


----------



## taytay

i LOVE Kayden Jaxon or Kayden Chase but i like Kayden spelt Caiden. xx


----------



## massacubano

like that Hunter for a middle name :)


----------



## dannienewt

My sons name is Kaden and his middle name is August


----------

